# Experience Section of New Jersey PE Application



## bill_s (Feb 26, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on how to fill out the experience section of the PE application in New Jersey. I am fairly confident I have acceptable experience I am just not sure how to write it. I have done a lot of research on this section of the PE application but I have not found anything very helpful. The best I found was to use words like designed, analyzed, calculated etc. Any recent NJ PE applicants that were accepted I would like to hear from you. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## EngInNJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Bill,

Take a good look at the NJ website that has application info. There is a link to the State's requirements that list specific items. Make sure you envelope those items. Words you chose above look good. Indicate work was done under and reviewed by NJ PE. Also good if that same PE is one of your references. Submit early and follow up with phone call to make sure they have everything needed.

Good Luck


----------



## bill_s (Feb 26, 2012)

EngInNJ said:


> Bill,
> 
> Take a good look at the NJ website that has application info. There is a link to the State's requirements that list specific items. Make sure you envelope those items. Words you chose above look good. Indicate work was done under and reviewed by NJ PE. Also good if that same PE is one of your references. Submit early and follow up with phone call to make sure they have everything needed.
> 
> Good Luck


Do you have a link to the specific info you are referring to? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## sc57 (Feb 28, 2012)

Use word design often, I knew someone who did lots of engineering calculation did not get approved.


----------



## FF8256 (Feb 28, 2012)

and use the term "increased responsibilities included...."


----------



## bill_s (Mar 3, 2012)

How long was everyones experience section? I have heard a rule of thumb is one page per year of experience. Comments or thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 9, 2012)

bill_s said:


> How long was everyones experience section? I have heard a rule of thumb is one page per year of experience. Comments or thoughts? Thanks.


1 page minimum per year was my rule of thumb also.


----------

